# New bait tank setup.



## JimmyMac

Decided to clear out some space in the garage today and go buy a few things to build a new bait tank.


I went to tractor supply and got a 100 gallon galvanized stock tank for $80, they had cheaper plastic rubbermaid stock tanks, but they are known to crack at the bottom, can't have 100 gallons of water on the floor. Stopped by petsmart and got a AquaClear 110 power filter for $76. I've used these filters for years in my aquariums and for a HOB there is simply nothing better, they are great, so figured I'd put one on the bait tank. Also picked up a air pump (for tanks up to 170gal) with 4 valves, also some airline tubing, some bubble walls and chemicals. I believe the filtration and aeration will be sufficient, I have a sump and plan to do frequent water changes anyways.

So the whole deal cost me just under $200, I could of went cheaper on a few things and some DIY projects, but meh.

Got it all set up tonight and currently have some gravel from a established aquarium along with some filter media of another tank to aid in the cycling process. Gonna give it a week to cycle and go trap some chubs and catch some gills to fill er up. I may make some screen dividers to keep the aggressive fish away from the passive ones, also going to get a sheet of press board tomorrow and some hinges to build a cover.


----------



## H2O Mellon

Those Aqua clear filters are nice.

Heres one that I had several years ago. You cant see it real well but it was an Aqua clear 110.


----------



## zachxbass

Looks good... PM me if u have any questions on anything like that. Or the DIY stuff... I've been into aquariums for about 10 years and still have a few... about 2 years ago I was running about 7 at once. Had a native tank with stuff I had caught, bluegills shiners etc... bluegills are super easy to keep, but mean. Kept some with asst. South american cichlids and the bluegills ruled the tank, especially when spawning. Fun to watch though...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## zachxbass

Oh, and be sure to SLOWLY add ur first baitfish... let the tank cycle. Or use lots of ammo lock or similar. Sounds like u already know about that though. I have tons of old used pumps, powerheads, etc... if u need something cheap lemme know I can hook u up if ur near dayton (kettering)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JimmyMac

Well I got up this morning and noticed a little moisture around the bottom of the tank, very tiny amount of water not even enough to puddle. I don't know if I should be worried or assume it was condensation from under the tank... 

That was a great looking goldfish tank there mellon, I almost went with that exact tub at tractor supply. 

Zach, I may actually be looking to buy powerhead to make a sponge filter, will need to see how this setup runs while stocked, if it can't keep up I'll be looking for more.


----------



## Bluebuster6912

I have a Tractor Supply Trough also mines about 12 years old now. When I first got it it leaked a little so I drained it and put some sealent around the edges, never leaked since.
I started out with aquarium pumps but did away with them after a year of buying filter. I went to tractor supply and got a Little Giant Pump and run it in my tank. I have one side of a bluegill trap hanging over the middle of my tank about 8" inches above the water. I buy the cheapest furnase filters i can get,tear them into 3 pieces and put them in the backet. I then pump the water into of the basket it runs through the furnas filter and cleans the water. Its looks a little hillbilly but its keeps bait alive and its cheap.
Couple of tips for ya. Use white rocks in the bottom of your tank or paint it white makes seeing whats in the tank alot easier, When u change your water only change about half of it, keep a netting of lid over your tank fish will jump out of it like crazy,Also dont mix your fish bluegill will eat and kill chubs keep them seperated the dividers will work pretty good the old metel bait buckets work pretty good too. 
I now have a swimming pool im using to raise gold fish in 12 ft deep on one end they are doing quite well (girlfriend hates not using the pool)


----------



## JimmyMac

Built a cover for it today, seems to do the trick. Also put some foam installation sheets under the tank, so far so good no moisture.


----------



## leupy

Looks very good, I have been kicking around the idea myself for a couple of weeks now. You probably just cost me some money.


----------



## JimmyMac

leupy said:


> Looks very good, I have been kicking around the idea myself for a couple of weeks now. You probably just cost me some money.



In the end you'll save money, if your like me and end up doing a last minute trip and have to spend a fortune on bait from a baitshop. lol


----------



## OhioCatter

Looks like a very good set up.


----------



## SeanStone

Looks like a great set up. I have been putting my left over bait in my 55gal aquarium for quite some time. I think I'll invest in something real similar. I'd like to make a live well for the boat as well, maybe out of an old cooler. Maybe around 15 gallons. 

Thanks for the post. Very informative, and great pics.


----------



## mr.whiskers

If you catch chubs from a creek to put in a tank is there anything i should put in the water to help them adjust?


----------



## BanksideBandit

I was told that chubs need much cooler water than other baitfish. I've never tried to keep chubs in a tank but I know they die in a 5 gallon bucket pretty easily.


----------



## zachxbass

All advice from others on this seems great to me... they do need cooler temps.... they make chiller for aquariums but they are expensive. Temperature stability is important too, especially when keeping the bait for more than a few days or a week. 

That lid u made will help a ton with evaporation. If it holds in too much heat (not sure that it will though) I've made lids with eggrate light diffuser before... work great and easy to shape. I'm sure there are some DIY ways to lower temps if too hot. During 90* plus days in summer that may be an issue.

Overall ur setup looks great. If u need those powerheads just PM me and lemme know. Anf if u need others supplies I don't have I know someone who probably does. I know he's got a bunch of fluval canister filters he'd probably sell cheap. He runs an aquarium shop fromhis basement. LLC lisence and all 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## zachxbass

Oh, and I kept a small school of minnow from a local creek in 76* water for about 2 years. I drip acclimated them over a few hours. I lost a few in the first few days but after that they were fine. Not sure what species though. I would think that creek chubs could tolerate warmer water if there was a lot of circulation to raise oxygen levels.

I would keeps some amquel or similar ammonia removing product handy. If u start losing fish test ur ammonia levels and add amquel as needed.

Do you keep this in a garage? Is it climate controlled (ac/heat) I think I'm gonna set a small tank up this summer but only place I can keep it is outside or in my garage which gets pretty hot in the summer

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mr.whiskers

I just have a 30 gal aqaurium with a pump rated for 100gal. Filter rated for 60 gal. its n my house so it will b room temp. I thru 1 creek chub in already it had a fungus on it at first but its gone now. I used water from clearwater bcuz i have a well and that water sucks.


----------



## BanksideBandit

Do they make a nice bubbler that is portable for use in a bucket and that you can also come home and plug in for the next night? Or do you need to buy a portable one and a wall plug in seperate?


----------



## todd61

I have a cooling unit for my bait tank. If you can find a cheap dorm size refridgerator you can tear it apart and use it. Mine had the little metal freezer compartment in it. If you are careful you can tear it apart,seperate the line and even get the thermostat out. I mounted the thermostat on the wall behind my tank to adjust the temp.


----------



## JimmyMac

zachxbass said:


> All advice from others on this seems great to me... they do need cooler temps.... they make chiller for aquariums but they are expensive. Temperature stability is important too, especially when keeping the bait for more than a few days or a week.
> 
> That lid u made will help a ton with evaporation. If it holds in too much heat (not sure that it will though) I've made lids with eggrate light diffuser before... work great and easy to shape. I'm sure there are some DIY ways to lower temps if too hot. During 90* plus days in summer that may be an issue.
> 
> Overall ur setup looks great. If u need those powerheads just PM me and lemme know. Anf if u need others supplies I don't have I know someone who probably does. I know he's got a bunch of fluval canister filters he'd probably sell cheap. He runs an aquarium shop fromhis basement. LLC lisence and all
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


My tank is setup in the garage, so it will be in air conditioning all summer. I have about 2 dozen creek chubs in it right now doing great. I also have many bluegill, bullheads and a few white suckers in it.


----------



## mastercatman

BanksideBandit said:


> Do they make a nice bubbler that is portable for use in a bucket and that you can also come home and plug in for the next night? Or do you need to buy a portable one and a wall plug in seperate?


Frabill makes an aerator that runs on batteries and 110v. However, mine lasted only a few months before crapping out on me. A friend of mine bought one at the same time and his still works 4 years later. I also use my equipment 10 times as often as he does though!


----------



## BanksideBandit

Thanks mastercatman, I ended up hooking up a few air pumps and a couple filters to a 30gallon fish tank I had and it has had about 15 chubs in it alive for about a week now. Do you guys think I should seperate blue gills from chubs and goldfish?


----------



## KatseekN

I had the same question kinda should I put gold fish on the creek chin side or blue full side of my bait tank. I also have some small bullheads would they go on the bluegill side or totally seperate.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JimmyMac

KatseekN said:


> I had the same question kinda should I put gold fish on the creek chin side or blue full side of my bait tank. I also have some small bullheads would they go on the bluegill side or totally seperate.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



Goldfish with chubs and bullhead should be fine, depending on size. Bullhead will be fine with anything they can't fit into their mouth. Bluegill tend to nip at other fish, aside from them everything could go together with no real issues.


----------



## KatseekN

Ty. The bullhead are about 7-8" and the chubs are about 4-5". The goldfish are small though 2" or so there feeders from the pet store I was hoping to grow them up a little. Got about 30 gold fish and 3 bullheads and a dozen chubs. The tank is a 110 quart cooler I converted.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## zachxbass

KatseekN said:


> Ty. The bullhead are about 7-8" and the chubs are about 4-5". The goldfish are small though 2" or so there feeders from the pet store I was hoping to grow them up a little. Got about 30 gold fish and 3 bullheads and a dozen chubs. The tank is a 110 quart cooler I converted.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I would put the goldfish with the chubs, bullhead seperate, if u get gills put them with the bullheads

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

